# New cold smoker under way at last



## wade (May 9, 2015)

I was given a bit of an ultimatum the other day be she (who thinks) she must be obeyed 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  that I could not order my new Fast Eddy FEC120 pellet smoker until I had done something with the the old freezer that I was lovingly storing in the back garden. 













Freezer in garden.jpg



__ wade
__ May 9, 2015






You will probably all agree that it is actually a thing of immense beauty however for some reason she seems to think that it is a monstrosity! Contrary to the way it looks in the photo above it is actually a commercial freezer that is stainless steel both inside and out - I just had not had time to remove the protective white plastic coating.

As I had already ordered the new pellet smoker 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





, to avoid the threat of divorce, I started to get it ready for moving into the smokery. This meant that I had to remove the freezer compressor and cut it down a little so that it would fit.













Freezer 1.jpg



__ wade
__ May 9, 2015






Yes I know it needs tidying up a bit at the top but at least now it will fit in the smokery.I just now need to add the equivalent of a mailbox mod at one side and a flue at the top. I will post more as things progress.

FEC120 is due to arrive in the UK at the end of June


----------



## kc5tpy (May 9, 2015)

"I was given a bit of an ultimatum the other day be she (who thinks) she must be obeyed  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  "

Hello Wade, my friend.  Do you remember takin tha piss because I asked about burgers???  WELL NOW!!  Have you forgotten I have your phone number??  Might just ring your Missus and see how she is getting along.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Have a nice day.  






Danny


----------

